# Gunny Gorge beta please



## Greentabulous (Jul 24, 2012)

Reaching out to get a little solid info on Blacks canyon of the gunnison in september. I am planning on doing a two day through the canyon with my old man and two brothers. Raft/flyfish trip with the mile hike in. any good information would be awesome as this is our first time in the canyon and my first time navigating through it. I obviously have a good map,. is there any knarly spots? fishing tips? bank camping spot recs? Thanks to anyone, I have found this site to be very useful to me in the past...actually it's where I found my first raft! 
Greentabulous


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Do a search for Gunnison Gorge on this site. Or Gunny / Gunni Gorge, etc. 

Don't look up the Black Canyon... different run.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah, and why does everybody insist on adding an 's' to the name of every canyon? Stop that. At least you didn't call it Blacks Creek.


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

I think a first D of the Black in a raft would be worth a shot...I'd run safety.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Greentabulous said:


> Reaching out to get a little solid info on Blacks canyon of the gunnison in september. I am planning on doing a two day through the canyon with my old man and two brothers. Raft/flyfish trip with the mile hike in. any good information would be awesome as this is our first time in the canyon and my first time navigating through it. I obviously have a good map,. is there any knarly spots? fishing tips? bank camping spot recs? Thanks to anyone, I have found this site to be very useful to me in the past...actually it's where I found my first raft!
> Greentabulous


First info I would provide is that you are going to have a bitch of a time packing in your raft and gear if you don't rent the burros to carry it down.

What have you floated before? What difficulty level are you comfortable with? The Gunny Gorge is III+ with a couple of drops that may border on IV- depending on water levels and your experience. The biggest rapids of the run are all in the last mile of the Gorge before the river flattens out. They come in succession and are called S Turn, The Squeeze, The Drops, Cable, Jumping Jack Splash, The Gate Keeper and Grand Finale.

The best campsites IMO are in the open middle stretch of the run, although there are lots of options.

Here is a link to the BLM map which shows all the rapids and campsites as well as more detailed information:

http://www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/media...099.File.dat/GGNCA2011-reduced resolution.pdf

(Oh, I editied your title to reflect the topic you actually wanted information on.)


----------



## Greentabulous (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for the reply and good info. Yes, I have good experience naving class 3 and 4 rapids. Most of my experience is on the Arkansas, colorado, poudre..Im only taking my oar frame for the rafts and am planning on utilizing the mules. I appreciate the info. I have no experience on the gunnison gorge/ spelling/ adding s's/ local location references etc... and thus my posting for more info. Your info helps out thanks and I'll check out the link.


----------



## gunniflyfisher (Jun 17, 2012)

Fishing should be good. Hoppers will probably still be around and bwo nymphs start to move around in September. Streamers from the boat can be really good. Flows have been bumping up and down for several weeks. Can get skinny around 400. Consider adding another day and float pleasure park to orchard. Pleasure is the gorge takeout and mellow class ii down to orchard and good fishing.


----------



## riverpimp (Jul 28, 2012)

As you get closer to your trip shout out to me. Chucker trail is 10min from my house and its a long way doun but maybe we couls share some costs.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Depending on the dates I would love to run that again and help share costs to being 2/3 rafts down.have only been down once as a crew the hike sucks with a 14'er even with 6 crew members. Got to the put in at noon / one luckily hit the last rapid before dark interesting paddle out( I was the non commercial guide).but an awesome secluded canyon.


----------



## Gunnison River Pro (May 24, 2012)

I have been a commercial fishing guide in the Gunnison Gorge for over twenty years, this year I have started a new business for raft and equipment rental, with full logistical support and specializing in the Gunnison Gorge. Check out the web site at gunnisonriverpro.com or give me a call at 970-318-2509.


----------



## Gunnison River Pro (May 24, 2012)

Gunnison River Pro will take care of all the logistics, all you have to do is show up the mourning of the launch hike down your personal equipment. The boats are inflated and ready to go, I include the horse pack and all the food with the boat rental price.


----------



## Greentabulous (Jul 24, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks guys for the info!

This helps out tremendously! We are planning trip for Sept 12th-16th floating 13-14th. Thanks Mountain Buzz! this site and it's online population Kicks A$$! I'm a wanna be professional flyfisherman/skier/whitewater-rafter/ mountain biker that disguises himself as a balding dentist...and for guys like me it's great to have the info/support to enjoy this wonderful and beautiful playground!! Sincerely,
Greentabulous


----------



## Red Dirt Paddler (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone have any info on floating the upper Gunni from Almont down? Wanting to float and fish and have a outcast 8' pontoon so can't handle much big water. Thoughts?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Red Dirt Paddler said:


> Anyone have any info on floating the upper Gunni from Almont down? Wanting to float and fish and have a outcast 8' pontoon so can't handle much big water. Thoughts?


Your not going to encounter any "big water" between Almont and Gunnison at 414 cfs. River will be shallow and a little boney, but great for fishing. Make sure you scout the playpark, or your takeout above it.


----------



## Red Dirt Paddler (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. About how far down is the play park?


----------

